# Lieferzeit von Teilen nach Reklamation!!!???



## fissenid (3. August 2012)

HallO!

ich habe bereits am 30.06.2012 einen Riss an meiner Kettenstrebe festgestellt. Dann erfolgte die Schriftliche Anfrage an H&S per Mail mit Foto! Am 09.07. erhielt ich die Meldung das die neue Kettenstrebe bestellt wurde und mir umgehend zu gehen wird!
Leider erfolgte diese Lieferung bis heute nicht!
Ich habe mehrfach angefragt, habe auch Info erhalten, aber immer noch keine Ware!!!
Wie lange kann sowas dauern?? 
Es ist bestes Bikewetter und mein Rad steht drin und kann nicht genutzt werde,....


----------



## log11 (3. August 2012)

Ich schätze das dauert so lange bis die Strebe wieder auf Lager verfügbar ist. Ruf doch mal bei den Burschen an, der Kontakt ist eigentlich wirklich sehr nett und unkompliziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. August 2012)

Hi Fissenid,

das ist natürlich sehr bedauerlich, dass Dein Bike ungenutzt zu Hause steht. Wenn die Kollegen aus dem Versand Dir die Meldung geschickt haben, dass die neue Strebe umgehend zugesandt wird, dann bitten wir Dich noch um etwas Geduld. 
Die Radon-Mitarbeiter, die hier das Forum betreuen, haben leider keinen Einblick in die Reklamationsvorgänge, daher bitte direkt die Rekla-Hotline kontaktieren.

http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/reklamation.html

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2012)

Is doch noch gar nix ! Hab nal 14 Wochen auf nen Austausch von nem Rahmen bei Ghost gewartet.


----------



## Sepp290579 (3. August 2012)

Find die Wartezeiten aber auch ziemlich arm und hab echt Mitleid mit dir... Würdet Ihr so lage auf ein Ersatzteil für's Auto warten? Wohl kaum... Wie lange muss man eigentlich warten??
Gerade Kettenstreben scheinen ja häufiger betroffen zu sein, da könnte man auf so was schon besser vorbereitet sein.


----------



## Thiel (4. August 2012)

Gabs jetzt nicht ein Urteil über unverhältnismäßig lange Wartezeiten ?
Ob das auch E-Teile betrifft ?
Jedenfalls wird es wohl nicht schneller gehen, wenn man klagt 
Kann man den Kauf dann wandeln ?


----------



## Piktogramm (4. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung wann du dein Rad gekauft hast. Nach Gewährleistung (hoffentlich hast du dir kein Eigentor geschossen und den Fall als Garantiefall behandeln lassen! Unterschiede sind essentiell und bei Wikipedia erläutert) steht keinem Kunden irgend eine gesetzliche Frist zu. Was du jedoch machen kannst ist eine angemessene Frist zu setzen bis zu der die Nachbesserung zu erfolgen hat. Üblich sind etwa 10 Werktage/2Wochen. Ist diese Frist verstrichen kannst du den Kaufvertrag zu 100% wandeln wenn der Schafen in den ersten 6 Monaten ab Erhalt der Ware beim Händler angezeigt wurde. Wurde der Fall nach den ersten 6 Monaten ab Erhalt angenommen sollte der Vertrag wandelbar sein, es darf jedoch eine Nutzungsgebühr erhoben werden, die sich normalerweise über eine Nutzungsdauer von 4 Jahren errechnet (1 Jahr -> 25% vom Kaufpreis werden einbehalten, 2Jahre -> 50%, 3 Jahre ->75%).

Sollte der Fall als Garantiefall angenommen worden sein, hast du dich wahrscheinlich damit einverstanden erklärt alles zu den Bedingungen der Garantiebestimmung abzuwickeln die die betreffende Firma frei formulieren kann. In dem Falle bist du wahrscheinlich etwas angeschmiert...


----------



## xXSittiXx (6. August 2012)

Also ich warte bereits seid knappen 3 Monaten auf meine Reklamationsrücksendung also viel Spaß


----------

